# Murder-Suicide at Lackland AFB



## AWP (Apr 8, 2016)

The backstory on this will be interesting.

Blue Skies.

At least 2 dead in apparent murder-suicide at Lackland Air Force Base near San Antonio



> The identities of the victims have not been released, but according to "initial internal Pentagon communications obtained by the Air Force Times, the commanding officer of the 341st K-9 Training Squadron at the base was shot by an airman."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The backstory on this will be interesting.
> 
> Blue Skies.
> 
> At least 2 dead in apparent murder-suicide at Lackland Air Force Base near San Antonio



I think you are right about the back story. What ever it is, it was the wrong solution to a temporary problem. I guess if there is any good news here, it is that no LEO's are reported injured. This is sure to touch many lives; prayers out to those touched by this tragic event.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I picked up this little bit: BCSO: Murder-Suicide suspected in Lackland AFB shooting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 8, 2016)

Update - how tragic. 

Two dead in 'murder-suicide shooting' at Texas Air Force base

_The gunman was an airman who shot dead his squadron leader before turning the gun on himself_


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2016)

Student K9 handler would be E4 or higher, hectic day around here today.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2016)

Air Force: Pararescue student shot training squadron commander at Lackland

The Technical Sergeant was a PJ student.

RIP Lt Col Schroeder.

Schroeder, 39, of Ames, Iowa, had run the 342nd since May 2014. Schroeder, whose primary career field was as a J15W3 weather officer, previously was commander of the 10th Combat Weather Squadron at Air Force Special Operations Command at Hurlburt Field, Florida


----------



## metalmom (Apr 9, 2016)

Just a tragedy. Godspeed Lt Col Schroeder.Also prayers and thoughts out to his family. And people that knew him.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Air Force: Pararescue student shot training squadron commander at Lackland
> 
> The Technical Sergeant was a PJ student.
> 
> ...


He was actually the last Commander of the 10th.
He closed the 10th down, and then closed the TACP Schoolhouse down at Hurlburt moving the school to Lackland.


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 9, 2016)

Was in the immediate area when it happened and didn't want to comment till the real news got out. Tragic all around...sad days at Medina.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 9, 2016)

Simply put...a sad day and a sad story!


----------



## Centermass (Apr 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _The gunman was an airman who shot dead his squadron leader before turning the gun on himself_



Stranger still was he was left the bureau (FBI) to enlist.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Stranger still was he was left the bureau (FBI) to enlist.


He was a fucking shake-n-bake as far as I am concerned.
I'd like to know the real reason he left the FBI.


----------



## Johca (Apr 10, 2016)

at least one news article suggested he was given the option to resign from the FBI.  Also he was former Army.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2016)

Commander ‘went out swinging’ in Lackland murder-suicide

Apparently LTC Schroeder gave that pussy a few lumps and went out fighting a gunman bare handed.

Rest easy Warrior...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> He was a fucking shake-n-bake as far as I am concerned.
> I'd like to know the real reason he left the FBI.



I was wondering how the hell he got in the FBI in the first place? I was really surprised to see he got in at all.


----------



## CDG (Apr 10, 2016)

RIP Sir.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 12, 2016)

Gunman in Texas Air Force base killing had gone AWOL, then taken mental health exam

A little background, bad situation and tragic.

RIP Lt Col.
Z


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 13, 2016)

ZmanTX said:


> Gunman in Texas Air Force base killing had gone AWOL, then taken mental health exam
> 
> A little background, bad situation and tragic.
> 
> ...


 I was waiting for that piece of information to be released on how he was a former Green Beret and didn't want to spread rumors beforehand. Knew a few guys that were in the same indoc class and they all feel terrible for not realizing the signs.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 13, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> I was waiting for that piece of information to be released on how he was a former Green Beret and didn't want to spread rumors beforehand. Knew a few guys that were in the same indoc class and they all feel terrible for not realizing the signs.


Did he actually make it through SFQC?


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 13, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Did he actually make it through SFQC?



The information given to me was he was prior Special Forces, so I'm assuming.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 13, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> The information given to me was he was prior Special Forces, so I'm assuming.


Just found out he was with B2/19th SFG.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 13, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Just found out he was with B2/19th SFG.



This just gets stranger by the day.


----------

